# Womens Infidelity II by Michelle Langley



## mwarrenk (Nov 13, 2012)

I read Womens Infidelity by Michelle Langley after someone on here provided a link and it really helped me understand my situation. Someone told me there is a second book out by her called Womens Infidelity II. Does anyone know where I can download and/or buy it?? The only links I can find are trying to sell it for like 90 dollars. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sure, can't afford it? so steal it!!


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> sure, can't afford it? so steal it!!


I have no idea if it's on there. It's just a suggestion ... but you're right.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

amazon has used ones.
Womens Infidelity 2: Michelle Langley: 9780976772651: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Wazza (Jul 23, 2012)

I bought both on eBay as PDF cheaply.


----------

